
Google reportedly removing SMS texting from Hangouts on May 22 - uladzislau
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/03/google-reportedly-removing-sms-texting-from-hangouts-on-may-22/
======
resoluteteeth
They're apparently still going to allow google voice SMS from hangouts, but
this combined with them having recently released new google voice apps
(despite previously having tried to push everyone to hangouts) makes me think
that they're gearing up to kill hangouts entirely.

Google shutting down tons of products all the time has been something of a
joke for a couple years now, but in the last several months it seems like
they've gotten a lot more serious about it. I just switched to Google Voice
and now I'm worried that they're going to kill it off too.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You can always port your number out to twilio if necessary.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Google releases so many great or potentially great products with just
absolutely terrible support and marketing

------
I_am_neo
Will Google Voice still be a thing?

